# sat- finder circuito



## JeyzorAndre (Ago 26, 2011)

me podrian dar la explicación a este circuito? es que lo conecto y no funciona!!!


----------



## elgriego (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola JeyzorAndre y que mediciones realizaste ?

Saludos.


----------



## JeyzorAndre (Ago 26, 2011)

todavia no he realizado las mediciones no me funciona como debe!!! no se por que?


----------



## retrofit (Ago 27, 2011)

JeyzorAndre dijo:


> todavia no he realizado las mediciones no me funciona como debe!!! no se por que?



Y...¿Qué esperas  que haga?...
Es simplemente un amplificador de continua.
Tiene una entrada de RF, los dos diodos la rectifican, la bobina junto con  los condensadores de 39pF y 1nF la filtran, y el Operacional amplifica  la continua resultante, por medio de la resistencia ajustable de 10K controlas la ganancia del Operacional, la resistencia ajustable de 5K es para ajustar la desviación del voltímetro que pongas a la salida.
¿Lo has alimentado?
Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Ago 27, 2011)

este finder es para receptores satelitales, tenes que conectarlo seriado entre el lnbf y el receptor satelital, se alimenta con el receptor satelital, es para orientar parabolas al satelite, cuando encontres el satelite orientas hasta que te de la mayor cantidad de señal, espero expresarme bien, saludos a todos


----------

